# Anyone who can share their experience with Simon Stockhausen's Falcon Single bundle? (Update: the bundle is brilliant).



## doctoremmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Patchpool (genius Stockhausen) has a summer sale. All Falcon Singles are currently €199. That’s 15 libraries.

I am sure they are great, since I own many of genius Stockhausen’s sound design work. I have his stuff for Padshop, Pigments, the UVI expansions, Halion 6 patches. All among the very best.

My question: how are the Falcon Singles, when it comes to the acoustic “raw” sample content? Are there a couple of “playable” instruments in there? In a true multi sampled sense? I like how the WAVs are being made available with these libraries. I could perhaps use them as part of Soundpaint, MSF, Equator etc. as well.

Or is it mainly “just” sample fodder for the famous sound design brilliance Simon is known for?

Looking for actual user experience! Thanks.











World Quintet - Falcon Singles Oud


Demo for the Falcon library “Falcon Singles - Oud“ avaiiable on patchpool.de




soundcloud.app.goo.gl













Bass Flute Transporter - Falcon Singles Bass Flute


Two patches from the sample- and sound library Falcon Singles - Bass Flute, available on patchpool.de




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





( ^ This bass flute sounds gorgeous. Would these be mainly “looped phrases” or actual multi sampled patches?

Here’s what the website says about this bass flute:

“For the main acoustic instrument 14 pitches were sampled with vibrato, 6-7 notes per octave between B1 - C4 with creshendo, decreshendo - sampled with 2x round robin.”

So, not “deep sampled” but maybe deeply enough for the sample material to be usable in a “somewhat” naked fashion?)


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Patchpool (genius Stockhausen) has a summer sale. All Falcon Singles are currently €199. That’s 15 libraries.
> 
> I am sure they are great, since I own many of genius Stockhausen’s sound design work. I have his stuff for Padshop, Pigments, the UVI expansions, Halion 6 patches. All among the very best.
> 
> ...



I don't know much about Falcon, but I agree Simon's work is awesome. I bought a few of his Padhsop Pro and Alchemy libs. But listening to the demos, I'm wondering if Falcon should be on my wishlist instead of Zebra...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2022)

Well André, Falcon still is my desert island synth. And mister Stockhausen appears to be a fan too. It is a very flexible synth and sampler. The UVI expansions are really good, but much to my own surprise I hadn’t really paid close attention to these Falcon Singles. 

I now think these may actually be the hidden gems of the platform, because the quality of the recordings appears to be most excellent. I am ready to pull the trigger on Bassflute and Framedrum. But the bundle looks kind of tempting too, despite it being a lot of money of course…

Anyway, at this moment it is all educated guessing on my part, hence my original post / question.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> I'm wondering if Falcon should be on my wishlist instead of Zebra...


Keep in mind that the examples you’re hearing here are all sample based, so rather than a Zebra comparison, one with Kontakt would maybe be more suitable…


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2022)

But of course, Falcon is an excellent synth too haha…









Cloud Music - Falcon Singles - Falcon Scapes Vol2


Improvising with a single Falcon patch from the sound library Falcon Singles - Falcon Scapes Vol2, Macro automation was added in several passes after the impro, 100% Falcon.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> But of course, Falcon is an excellent synth too haha…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have much passion spending time trying to create sounds, I'm more of a preset user, and this sounds just amazing... Thanks Doc! Insomnia lead me to a great discovery today!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2022)

Not to bump my own thread (sorry!!) but mister Stockhausen is a true musical genius in my opinion… I hope he’ll do a saxophone library some day…







Also, update:

I bought Bass Flute and Framedrum, to test the waters. Simon assured me there’s always a very fair “complete the bundle” price so that’s a good enough reason to buy two and see how I like them. He also pointed me to an older Kontakt 4 library he made with soprano saxophone phrases, which I couldn’t resist for €7.50 

Will report back and in the mean time would still love to hear some user feedback!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 21, 2022)

I have Simon's Bass Flute and I'm happy to provide any screenshots or details.

There are two Programs that come closest to a regular Bass Flute instrument, and these have the most samples. They both use the same ones, one switching between low and high dynamics via a keyswitch and one through velocity. Two velocity layers, each with fourteen samples.

Other patches have samples of overtones or key slaps, so there are more samples too. There are sixty-four samples in total. Six resynthesised, six 'electronic' ones (involving morphs and other processed samples), and various recorded effects such as harmonics as well as basic notes.

To get the greatest range of samples for playing with, there are probably other libraries that can offer you more. But this has a good number of samples, and all of that incredible sound design for use and study. The quality of the samples is, of course, excellent; and they were sampled to be used for sound design, so they are all readily useful.

If you'll be using granular effects, the number of samples is fine. If you wanted to create textures building up multiple samples across different keys, then it is a bit more limited. There are a good number of straight flute samples across the keyboard; but for other sounds it is usually one sample apiece.

The Info page/GUI has a lot of knobs meaning that you can control a lot of parameters easily from there rather than clicking through the Edit and Effects pages.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2022)

Great, thanks Bee. In the mean time I purchased Bass Flute and Framedrum and they completely live up to my expectations. These are not UDS libraries by any stretch of the imagination, but can be used in a somewhat “natural” state, to inject some greatly recorded acoustic flavours. While at the same time coming with the source material for deep sound design. In Falcon. And outside of Falcon (I’m thinking Soundpaint and NOVUM).

I may get more of these over time. Hangdrum, Bowls, Crotales, Glockenspiels and Oud all seem great as well.

Love having these flavours in Falcon.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Great, thanks Bee. In the mean time I purchased Bass Flute and Framedrum and they completely live up to my expectations. These are not UDS libraries by any stretch of the imagination, but can be used in a somewhat “natural” state, to inject some greatly recorded acoustic flavours. While at the same time come with the source material for deep sound design. In Falcon. And outside of Falcon (I’m thinking Soundpaint and NOVUM).
> 
> I may get more of these over time. Hangdrum, Bowls, Crotales, Glockenspiels and Oud all seem great as well.
> 
> Love having these flavours in Falcon.


When you first mentioned the Bass Flute, I wasn't sure it it was the one I had or I'd have replied sooner. But it's good to know you made the right decision anyway!

I also have the Singing Bowl & Friends set. Numbers of samples:
Ceramic Bowl: 32
Crystal Bowl: 16
Glass Bowl: 21
Singing Bowls: 76
Impulse Response: 1
Wave tables: 8

Samples include round robins and some effects (particles, for instance).

It is a pretty substantial sound design kit!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 21, 2022)

My first post here since 2014, thank you for your interest in my Falcon stuff, it has become my main sound design platform and I will continue to release libraries for it. 127 velocity layers with 64 round robin is not what I'll be aiming at though


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 21, 2022)

Sampleconstruct said:


> My first post here since 2014, thank you for your interest in my Falcon stuff, it has become my main sound design platform and I will continue to release libraries for it. 127 velocity layers with 64 round robin is not what I'll be aiming at though


I'm glad to hear it! Your sound design is stunning, and being efficient in the memory footprint is a massive benefit.

Which doesn't mean that vampires such as me won't be re-purposing your samples in the hopes of finding inspiration in your work. 

Welcome back to this board where I am only under a year and a half old.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm glad to hear it! Your sound design is stunning, and being efficient in the memory footprint is a massive benefit.
> 
> Which doesn't mean that vampires such as me won't be re-purposing your samples in the hopes of finding inspiration in your work.
> 
> Welcome back to this board where I am only under a year and a half old.


Thank you 
Apart from my HALion stuff where my samples have to be wrapped into a vst-container (by design) I've always released freely accessible wav samples with my libs and I encourage people to use those samples in other samplers/hybrid synths or even directly in their DAWs as long as they don't resample them for redistribution.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 21, 2022)

Simon it’s great to see you back here again! 👍


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Simon it’s great to see you back here again! 👍


Thank you, 8 years were long enough and VI is a profound forum with cool people after all.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Great, thanks Bee. In the mean time I purchased Bass Flute and Framedrum and they completely live up to my expectations. These are not UDS libraries by any stretch of the imagination, but can be used in a somewhat “natural” state, to inject some greatly recorded acoustic flavours. While at the same time coming with the source material for deep sound design. In Falcon. And outside of Falcon (I’m thinking Soundpaint and NOVUM).
> 
> I may get more of these over time. Hangdrum, Bowls, Crotales, Glockenspiels and Oud all seem great as well.
> 
> Love having these flavours in Falcon.


Update: I did end up buying all of the bundle and Simon was kind enough to just make me complete the collection and pay the difference for the “discounted bundle price”.

In the mean time I noticed this…






🙀


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Update: I did end up buying all of the bundle and Simon was kind enough to just make me complete the collection and pay the difference for the “discounted bundle price”.
> 
> In the mean time I noticed this…
> 
> ...


I think you and Simon were made for each other. As customer and developer, that is.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2022)

The man ranks #1 in my sound designer top 5, so at least that part is true


----------



## Pier (Jul 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Not to bump my own thread (sorry!!) but mister Stockhausen is a true musical genius in my opinion… I hope he’ll do a saxophone library some day…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah all those performances are amazing.

Bravo.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> Woah all those performances are amazing.
> 
> Bravo.


Thank you 😊


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

UVI just released a new Stockhausen expansion for Falcon.

Thread 'UVI releases 'Fluidity' expansion for Falcon, by Simon Stockhausen' https://vi-control.net/community/th...nsion-for-falcon-by-simon-stockhausen.129653/


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 8, 2022)

I have a strong suspicion Herr Stockhausen by now is the most knowledgable and creative person when it comes to using Falcon…


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have a strong suspicion Herr Stockhausen by now is the most knowledgable and creative person when it comes to using Falcon…


It amazes me everytime how some people, including a lot of members here, are so fluent (pun intended) with controlling the beast that is Falcon. I'm already proud of myself if I can remember what goes where in the tabs 😄


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have a strong suspicion Herr Stockhausen by now is the most knowledgable and creative person when it comes to using Falcon…


I'm married to my wife, my dog and Falcon 😀


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

Sampleconstruct said:


> I'm married to my wife, my dog and Falcon 😀


In that order?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 8, 2022)

His wife was obviously sitting next to him on the couch.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> His wife was obviously sitting next to him on the couch.


And the dog gave him the stink-eye.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 8, 2022)

Well, this news is splendid. I seem to be the unusual person who finds Falcon the easiest and most natural of all synths or samplers to use... But I'm not exactly using it at a high level, unlike the good Mr. Construct.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, this news is splendid. I seem to be the unusual person who finds Falcon the easiest and most natural of all synths or samplers to use... But I'm not exactly using it at a high level, unlike the good Mr. Construct.


In the mean time, you’re busy loading in VCSO cello samples in Falcon and making awesome patches, so don’t sell yourself short!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> In the mean time, you’re busy loading in VCSO cello samples in Falcon and making awesome patches, so don’t sell yourself short!


Grunt work of the best kind - the kind that produces really nice sounds!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Grunt work of the best kind - the kind that produces really nice sounds!




Grunt work of the best kind? I don’t think so………


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Grunt work of the best kind? I don’t think so………l,,


Well, I have to keep the computer out of the shower, otherwise it's pretty close!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> In that order?


Any order really 😀


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2022)

@Sampleconstruct 
Hi Simon, 
I’m probably just an idiot but I just went to the Patchpool website and I can’t find the Falcon Singles bundle and I see no search function (magnifying glass icon)
Where is the Falcon Singles bundle?
Thanks 
As always 
Dazed & Confused
KG


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 8, 2022)

These samples and synth patches are the very best I have purchased this year.

Here you go Kenny:






patchpool.de | Sounds and Presets by Simon Stockhausen | Falcon Singles







patchpool.net


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> These samples and synth patches are the very best I have purchased this year.
> 
> Here you go Kenny:
> 
> ...




Thanks Temme,
I will have to wait for the next sale but I will check this out in the meantime.
👍


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks Temme for providing the link for Kenny.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2022)

Sampleconstruct said:


> Thanks Temme for providing the link for Kenny.




Simon unless I missed it ,would it be possible to add a search function on your website?
Having to hunt via pull down windows imo is not the best option.
Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks Temme,
> I will have to wait for the next sale but I will check this out in the meantime.
> 👍


I’d make a little demo, but there’s no need. There is literally hours worth of triple A quality tier soundscapes made with these sounds on Soundcloud and Youtube. The collection is brilliantly showcased in those pieces.



This sounds like it was taken straight from the Power Spot recording sessions by Jon Hassell.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Simon unless I missed it ,would it be possible to add a search function on your website?
> Having to hunt via pull down windows imo is not the best option.
> Thanks


On the todo list now.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 23, 2022)

Just got the 3 Simon Stockhausen Falcon expansions @UVI. Looking pretty good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Just got the 3 Simon Stockhausen Falcon expansions @UVI. Looking pretty good.


Aren't they great? Simon is one of very few TRUE Falconistas who really master the synth.

I bet you'll like his own soundsets too:






patchpool.de | Sounds and Presets by Simon Stockhausen | Falcon Singles







patchpool.net


----------

